# Vision RBA for Billet Box



## Rob Fisher (18/6/22)

Now, this is an interesting boro RBA from Umbrella Mods! No condensation and no leaking because the airflow comes from the top! Due for release soon and I'm on the list!

Vision RBA has a unique airflow route, air travels from the top of the RBA to the side of the coil. This will achieve one of the best airflow experiences you’ve even seen on a RBA for boro devices.
True MTL+RDL experience.
The side and bottom of the RBA is totally sealed off so that means absolutely 0 condensation in your device. We care about protecting your device as much as you.
Fill plug can be opened from the front and side, you can easily refill on different sides.
MTL and RDL drip tips come with the package and the drip tip base is 510 compatible.
ONLY WORKS WITH BILLET BOX AND BILLET BOX THREAD DEVICES DUE TO OUR CUSTOM NUT FOR AIRFLOW.
Material：
Medical grade 316 SS and food-grade PCTG.
Size：
Height：39.3mm
Drip tip height：6mm/10.6mm
Airflow pins：0.9*2, 1.2*2, 1.8*2, 2.1*2, blind pin*1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Ugi (18/6/22)

Nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (19/6/22)

In their Facebook group also, love the idea of taking the top to bottom leak resistant airflow design as seen with many highly rated RTA's and incorporating it into a boro RBA design!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/6/22)

Zero condensation??? Yes please!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/6/22)

Any idea on price @Rob Fisher ?

How many kidneys is this one going to require.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> Any idea on price @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> How many kidneys is this one going to require.



US$100 methinks! So a reasonable price compared to some of the other high-end bridges. But will confirm when I get confirmation!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/6/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> US$100 methinks! So a reasonable price compared to some of the other high-end bridges. But will confirm when I get confirmation!


Cool thank you. 

Does look like a magic idea though!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (19/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> Cool thank you.
> 
> Does look like a magic idea though!


Going by the cost of the other products Umbrella Mods have released I would expect the same, they are one of the new breed of semi-high end manufacturers who deliver high end products but one of their objectives is to be reasonably priced!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/6/22)

Timwis said:


> Going by the cost of the other products Umbrella Mods have released I would expect the same, they are one of the new breed of semi-high end manufacturers who deliver high end products but one of their objectives is to be reasonably priced!


I saw something somewhere on Facebook earlier a price of 100 euros being thrown around on pre order. 

Pricey but not too bad and leak free and zero condensation to save the bb from an accident sounds worth it in my book!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (19/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> I saw something somewhere on Facebook earlier a price of 100 euros being thrown around on pre order.
> 
> Pricey but not too bad and leak free and zero condensation to save the bb from an accident sounds worth it in my book!


Not sure if you have seen a pic of the Echo RTA from them (@Rob Fisher has posted a few), that typically is 80 euros which when the typical price of an high end RTA ranges from 120 euros to 150 euros is good value! The biggest issue is availability which means it might need importing with all the costs that involves! They are a French manufacturer yet despite being their neighbours only 2 places in the UK stocked them and were sold out within a couple of days never to get any more stock! I really want the Echo but it becomes too rich for me once adding on delivery and custom charges! Reading between the lines the Vision RBA will be more available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/6/22)

Timwis said:


> Not sure if you have seen a pic of the Echo RTA from them (@Rob Fisher has posted a few), that typically is 80 euros which when the typical price of an high end RTA ranges from 120 euros to 150 euros is good value! The biggest issue is availability which means it might need importing with all the costs that involves! They are a French manufacturer yet despite being their neighbours only 2 places in the UK stocked them and were sold out within a couple of days never to get any more stock! I really want the Echo but it becomes too rich for me once adding on delivery and custom charges! Reading between the lines the Vision RBA will be more available.


I hope you’re right. Sucks when they make cool products and then only make a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (19/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> I hope you’re right. Sucks when they make cool products and then only make a few.


Actually there does seem plenty available but not convenient for me as in being available in the UK or China, they seem to concentrate on the mainland Europe and Asian (excluding China) market. At least that is what I have found while trying to secure one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/22)

Timwis said:


> Not sure if you have seen a pic of the Echo RTA from them (@Rob Fisher has posted a few), that typically is 80 euros which when the typical price of an high end RTA ranges from 120 euros to 150 euros is good value! The biggest issue is availability which means it might need importing with all the costs that involves!



The Echo is an awesome RTA... just wish it has a bigger juice capacity which pretty much kills it for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (22/6/22)

any news on the ETA of this rba @Rob Fisher ?

i dont think i have been this excited for a bb product drop in a very long time!!


----------



## Timwis (24/6/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Echo is an awesome RTA... just wish it has a bigger juice capacity which pretty much kills it for me.
> View attachment 257874


If you want a glass tube then the Vapefly Galaxies MTL RTA glass fits which also means the bigger capacity bubble glass will also but not sure if that will spoil it's pleasing to the eye aesthetics!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (24/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> any news on the ETA of this rba @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> i dont think i have been this excited for a bb product drop in a very long time!!


The second half of the post on Facebook which is the OP on this thread:

Retail 99 Trump money





We still need some time to finish them (around 10 days) but we’re almost finished. It took us longer than usual but as you can see the structure and the finishes, to us it’s worth it.
I’ll tag our partners here so you know where to find it in the near future.
For Europe you’ll easily find them on most of your favorite websites thanks to Pierre Plus so don’t need to worry about anything.
For the US please contact Demitri Lazarev
For Japan we have Sho Matsumoto
For Korea please contact Ethan Park
For Indonesia Nidzam Fahmi
For the rest of the world if you want one and couldn’t get it from above please PM me or any other admins other than Diego because he’s been exhausted after many sleepness nights and we all agree that he needs some rest




Thank you for your time and may all of you have a great day!

Was posted 5 days ago so should be about 5 days time!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/6/22)

still so keen to see more of this rba. i lurve my bb but the condensation is such a nightmare. i really really hope they got the airlfow and build deck right cause i think this could be a game changer!


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> still so keen to see more of this rba. i lurve my bb but the condensation is such a nightmare. i really really hope they got the airlfow and build deck right cause i think this could be a game changer!



It won't be long now... they are on a flight from JHB to Durban as we speak! So Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (27/6/22)

holy crabsticks Im so jealous!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/6/22)

but how does she vape?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/22)

OK first build was a complete fail. The draw was like trying to suck a golf ball through a hose pipe. I dropped 4 valves on the floor sucking on it. I looked for airflow control and there was none... and thought it was a major fail. Then I looked in the bag of spares and halleluiah! Three sets of airpins. Now how to take this thing apart and find and change the air pins. Rather than brute force I contacted the moderation of the group and asked him, and taking it apart is simple when you know-how. Put in the two biggest pins and put it back together! 

The grub screws are the smallest grub screws I have seen since I was born and I had to go to my special screwdriver set that is made for very very small jobs to find a fit. I also removed one wrap from my "The One" coils from @charln because the gap is pretty small. Wicked it up and refilled the tank.

I went on my 6km walk with the setup to give it a good test and it passed with fly colours. Flavour is great! The noisy airflow takes a bit of getting used to because it is right there by the drip tip.

Am I happy with my purchase? Absolutely yes!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/22)

Pics of the airflow. Ports on both sides!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/6/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pics of the airflow. Ports on both sides!
> View attachment 258332
> View attachment 258333


That’s a clever airflow!

And no condensation as advertised?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (27/6/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> I dropped 4 valves on the floor sucking on it


When I first set up my Vapesnail I used the smallest airflow and experienced similar, it was trying to suck up concrete through a hollowed needle!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (27/6/22)

Like @Paul33 it's the condensation/leaking I'm eager to hear about, whether that issue is resolved with this RBA, it's the only reason I hardly use any of my Boro RBA's or Bridges, just get quickly fed up with the mess!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> That’s a clever airflow!
> 
> And no condensation as advertised?



Yip! Fourth refill and no sign of moisture! Game changer for the BB!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/22)

I will leave it full overnight and see how it is in the morning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/6/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip! Fourth refill and no sign of moisture! Game changer for the BB!


Well I’m 100% sold. 

Now the party trick is to get one?

Do you think they will arrive on our shores through local vendors or do we need to look overseas?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (27/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> Well I’m 100% sold.
> 
> Now the party trick is to get one?
> 
> Do you think they will arrive on our shores through local vendors or do we need to look overseas?


Maybe @Rob Fisher can help organise it?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> Well I’m 100% sold.
> 
> Now the party trick is to get one?
> 
> Do you think they will arrive on our shores through local vendors or do we need to look overseas?



I have not seen Umbrella products at any local vendors so my guess is it will have to be an import. My landed cost was R1,705.92! Was lucky enough to come straight to me via FedEx and no customs or Vat was charged which was unusual! Also, they paid for the FedEx charges because they wanted me to have them! So at a guess, the normal landed cost would be over R2,000 depending on how many were bought in at the same time. I bought in 3... one for me and one for two of my mates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/22)

Timwis said:


> Maybe @Rob Fisher can help organise it?



Sure happy to help.

The overnight stand was a success. No leaking and I was also worried it may gurgle after standing with a gravity-fed juice flow but it's A-OK this morning!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/22)

Will it replace my Dvarw Army? Nope, it won't... I still prefer the airflow and flavour from a Dvarw and the juice capacity of the Dvarw. But it certainly is a game-changer for the BB's. Also the 510 nut I think only works in BB's and may not work in a lot of the other Boro systems. I will test that when I next rewick.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (28/6/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> it may gurgle after standing with a gravity-fed juice flow


If that is what you get with the Sure it's because you are leaving your cotton too long, it doesn't need to advance any further than the cradle either side for the wick to lay in. If the wick touches any part of the chamber moisture transfers from the wick to the chamber and being such a reduced area it cause gurgling after standing a while. I have the Sure, Auguse Pro, Alberich and Bishop (all of which use the same style deck and gravity fed system and I get zero gurgling issues with a shorter wick!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/22)

Finally tested the Vision RBA in the Hussar BXR and it fits fine! However, there was some liquid behind the boro which I assumed had come from above. Will keep an eye on that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/22)

The Vision RBA was tested in the Original Billet Box, Hussar BXR and Boxer and it works in all with no issues! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/22)

Vision RBA is still in operation! This is a winner and a game-changer for the Billet Box! A little birdie told me they may be available in South Africa real soon! So Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/22)




----------



## Paul33 (5/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> A little birdie


those are the best birdies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (5/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vision RBA is still in operation! This is a winner and a game-changer for the Billet Box! A little birdie told me they may be available in South Africa real soon! So Bazinga!
> View attachment 258726
> View attachment 258727
> View attachment 258728


Tell that birdie I'm saving up!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (6/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> ONLY WORKS WITH BILLET BOX AND BILLET BOX THREAD DEVICES DUE TO OUR CUSTOM NUT FOR AIRFLOW


This implies the Vision is only suitable for the high-end rollers when actually most Boro Aio devices have a Billet box thread so for example I know this is compatible with both my Bantam Box and Cthulhu Aio devices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/7/22)

Munro31 said:


> Tell that birdie I'm saving up!


my piggie bank is slowly filling up with all my spare 50c coins for this one!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> my piggie bank is slowly filling up with all my spare 50c coins for this one!


put 2 x 50c coins in the savings jar. things looking positive!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (14/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (14/7/22)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 259171
> View attachment 259172


All the reviews on this have been epic so far! Keen to hear your thoughts as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (14/7/22)

They have landed on our shores and just need to go through customs.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (14/7/22)

BigGuy said:


> They have landed on our shores and just need to go through customs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/7/22)

BigGuy said:


> They have landed on our shores and just need to go through customs.


Customs making us wait and wait I see…

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (19/7/22)

They are live https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/vision-rba-by-umbrella-mods

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Munro31 (19/7/22)

BigGuy said:


> They are live https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/vision-rba-by-umbrella-mods


Wow, and the price is good as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh (19/7/22)

BigGuy said:


> They are live https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/vision-rba-by-umbrella-mods


Will this work in the Pulse AIO, seen that it uses it's own custom BB 510?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/7/22)

adriaanh said:


> Will this work in the Pulse AIO, seen that it uses it's own custom BB 510?



Nope.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (19/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope.


Hi

Yes it does work in the pulse i have just tried it

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (19/7/22)

Just a note... it will only work on the original pulse as the replacement frames that were sent are not BB nut compatible.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Timwis (3/9/22)

Well, what can I say! Couldn't build it straight out the box as I just didn't have a screwdriver small enough which has to go down as a con, if the post screws are going to be microscopic then an appropriate screwdriver should have been included!
The only other small thing is I can hear the airflow (more so when using in RDL mode) but a petty thing really as I was just aware of it rather than it being particularly loud and it certainly wasn't turbulent!

The vape is smooth with top notch flavour! The choice of inserts allows for too tight in my opinion so MTL is fully covered right up to not a manufactured but true RDL!

The build once acquiring a small enough screwdriver is as simple as it gets and wicking couldn't be easier, with this gravity fed design it's also very economical on your cotton!

The build quality on show is excellent and innovation makes this a gamechanger when it comes to bridge/boro RBA design, the top to bottom airflow works great and yes I have suffered Zero leaking or condensation

I am a big fan of the deck essentially copied from the Bishop RTA but it's a deck that's being copied now countless times because it's such a great design and the gravity fed system replenishes the cotton just when needed, suffered no dry hits or flooding even after filling!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (6/9/22)

I must add another pro and quite a big con both to do with filling! I am surprised just how much quicker and easier the filling process is with it being on the side rather than front but the boro needs removing before that process can begin and as this needs both the inner chimney and nut removing it is actually a pain!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh (6/9/22)

Timwis said:


> I must add another pro and quite a big con both to do with filling! I am surprised just how much quicker and easier the filling process is with it being on the side rather than front but the boro needs removing before that process can begin and as this needs both the inner chimney and nut removing it is actually a pain!


Can't it be filled both in the front and side?, just depending on what side of the rubber plug you lift up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (6/9/22)

adriaanh said:


> Can't it be filled both in the front and side?, just depending on what side of the rubber plug you lift up.


It pulls up easily from the side but when trying from the front it seams it's fixed and if a fill bung doesn't pull free with a gentle tug I am not going to force the issue so am pretty sure it's just from the side but could be wrong @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## adriaanh (6/9/22)

Timwis said:


> It pulls up easily from the side but when trying from the front it seams it's fixed and if a fill bung doesn't pull free with a gentle tug I am not going to force the issue so am pretty sure it's just from the side but could be wrong @Rob Fisher ?


Saw is Bogan's review lifts from both sides.


----------



## adriaanh (6/9/22)




----------



## Timwis (6/9/22)

On mine it just doesn't seem to want to lift from the front but lifts easily from the side just gave it a much harder tug than I would like and it's still nut budged! I will wait for more confirmation it does lift from the front (Bogan might of had a different version, it's always possible his does but mine doesn't), If I hear more that it does I will make it more of a mission to try and pull free!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (6/9/22)

Todd's does the same. So maybe yours is just a bit snug.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (6/9/22)

NO 4.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (6/9/22)

Bloody he%% that was tight, yep I stand corrected it does open from the front (with a hell of an effort first time with mine) so pro pro, fill from side after a pit stop and front during use!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

